
Ask HN: Notebook Recommendation - 02020202
I am looking to get a new notebook&#x2F;laptop&#x2F;.. next year and I am not sure what to get. The thing is that my current one is working just fine but the manufacturer, MSI, no longer provides drivers and I have some fan issues due to that as well as I sometimes experience lagging when the bus on the motherboard is beig used up to the limit. So the next one should be made by manufactuer that will provide drivers for at least 10 years after purchase and it should have a solid motherboard with plenty of good&#x2F;high performing parts so I can do things on the background and not have my usb mouse lagging or things like that.<p>So which manufactuer would you recommend and which chipset&#x2F;motherboard configuration?
======
gkbrk
I can recommend Thinkpads. I am very happy with my T495.

It is a solid piece of hardware, really nice keyboard and probably has the
best support for Linux. I heard they used to send their new laptops for free
to kernel developers to ensure solid support.

